# cage liners...



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

what do you use?

i dunno what to use for my rats- i can't use a substrate as it irritates Elles chest too much, but the fleece i'm using just keeps on being pulled up as there is nothing to hook it to (ferplast furet tower). 
what do you use? 
where did you get it?
how much was it?


cheers!!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

What substrate were you using before?
I use Eco bale or finacard and my boys plus previous boys have all been fine on it as there's no smell and it's not dusty.
Rats like to forage as it's in the nature I find they are more happier digging around in the finacard searching out bits of food etc.

I use cage liners for my pigs but to be honest I'm thinking of putting them on finacard with newspaper underneath because the cage liners I got from cosy beds and burrows need washing every 4-5 days plus it's a pain in the bum having to Hoover off the hay that gets trailed from there hay box all over the floor.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

i've looked into finacard before, but it was going to work out at £10 just for delivery  doubling the price per bale, and nowhere here seems to do a similar one.
they were on a non-pine wood chip for a while, but it seemed a bit too much- they do have a forage box (litter tray with chip in it) to hunt in!

everyone were doing awesome on the chip, but elle is to the point i'm starting her on an inhaler tonight for her chest 
i just don't know what to do!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hmmm that's a bit too much! Didn't realise you were in NI.
What about newspaper lining then on top lots of shredded paper? Mind you it may not hold smells for long.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

i never thought of just using shredded paper. what type of paper do you mean- newspaper?
they get 2 newspapers lining underneath the fleece, but always end up tearing it up for bedding anyway!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Like what you get from using a shredder in an office.
I know some folks use the stuff and have thick lined newspaper underneath.
Do these guys deliver to your area? http://www.gjwtitmuss.co.uk/p/10560...ale-cardboard-bedding-20-kg-bale#.U3euFDK9KK0


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

I bed the guinea pigs on fleece and this is how I do it.. Not sure if it'll help but there may be a few tips that could help? 

I line the cage with either disposable potty training bed pads (some have sticky bottoms!), or the disposable baby changing pads. I then use a layer of towels to help with the absorbency and to make it a bit softer/padded. Then the fleece goes on top. To make sure the blighters don't pull it up I use heavy ceramic pet bowls on the 4 corners. You could get 4 dog ceramic ones that are rather heavy and just fill them with finacard or shredded paper. Acts as paperweights and gives the others a digging box type areas whilst distracting them from the actual substrate?

Good luck hun!


----------

